# Hardware for headless build



## foreright (May 8, 2020)

Hi all - after some opinions on “affordable” headless hardware if I may. Specifically I’m looking at these Guyker bridges for a mini 6 string build for my 4 year old (well... I might let him look at it occasionally;p):







Now clearly you get what you pay for, and my previous preference in builds has been for T4M stuff (which is fantastic and really well built) but I’m wondering if these will be “good enough” for a pretty cheap build that will be handled by a child.

Has anyone used these specific ones and has an opinion?

Ideally I’d love to spring for something like the Jcustom fx bridge but the wife might need some convincing on that


----------



## cip 123 (May 8, 2020)

Personally I'd go for the opposite end given that it's a child. I'd go higher end, ABM or something. It's for a kid, kids are messy and break things, they bash things whenever they can. On top of that I'd rather have something that stays in tune so it sounds good and may encourage them to do more.

It sounds like you know what to expect from the low end stuff, thats just my 2 cents.


----------



## foreright (May 8, 2020)

Yeah that was kinda my thought in reality - just don’t want to pay the money! He loves my Hohner G3T and that has the licensed R-term on it (I believe) that I pretty much always keep locked so maybe the J-custom fixed bridge would be a better idea.


----------



## lewis (May 8, 2020)

Ive got 2 sets of these guyker bridges already in the UK and ready to be delivered to me from Aliexpress.

Do you want me to put some proper in the flesh pictures in here for you dude? So you can at least see what they actually look like rather than having only stock images to rely on?

@foreright


----------



## ChAoZ (May 9, 2020)

Nova - not exactly cheap, but good


----------



## foreright (May 9, 2020)

lewis said:


> Ive got 2 sets of these guyker bridges already in the UK and ready to be delivered to me from Aliexpress.
> 
> Do you want me to put some proper in the flesh pictures in here for you dude? So you can at least see what they actually look like rather than having only stock images to rely on?
> 
> @foreright



That’d be great thanks - I actually think I might have talked myself into springing for the j-custom stuff though as I’m selling some drone/fpv stuff and can use the money from that.


----------



## lewis (May 9, 2020)

foreright said:


> That’d be great thanks - I actually think I might have talked myself into springing for the j-custom stuff though as I’m selling some drone/fpv stuff and can use the money from that.


No worries dude.

And that sounds great. Good luck with the project either way


----------



## lewis (May 11, 2020)

foreright said:


> Hi all - after some opinions on “affordable” headless hardware if I may. Specifically I’m looking at these Guyker bridges for a mini 6 string build for my 4 year old (well... I might let him look at it occasionally;p):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These just turned up and are fantastic.
They are way more sturdy and well built than they look in the stock images. Heavier than I expected (good sign)

Here is some pics - 












Angled for clearance /\ (why I ordered these specifically)









(lol Ive left fingerprints all over it )


----------



## foreright (May 11, 2020)

Awesome - those do look pretty neat - just redrew my plans for my son's guitar with the steinberger style bridge and it's too big (which I kinda already knew if I'd though about it lol) so these might be a go-er as a substitute. Thanks!


----------



## Bobo (May 12, 2020)

Can someone link this affordable headless hardware? I think they hide it under a rock at Aliexpress


----------



## foreright (May 12, 2020)

These: https://m.aliexpress.com/item/40000...er_id=53b2248f97da46b9969fb22cffbba821&is_c=Y

That’s probably as affordable as it gets - I’m half thinking of getting one of those dodgy “overlord of music” bridges and hacking it into a fixed bridge though (and covering the tacky text!) - I wonder if they’d work better as a fixed bridge.


----------



## bostjan (May 12, 2020)

Bobo said:


> Can someone link this affordable headless hardware? I think they hide it under a rock at Aliexpress





foreright said:


> These: https://m.aliexpress.com/item/40000...er_id=53b2248f97da46b9969fb22cffbba821&is_c=Y
> 
> That’s probably as affordable as it gets - I’m half thinking of getting one of those dodgy “overlord of music” bridges and hacking it into a fixed bridge though (and covering the tacky text!) - I wonder if they’d work better as a fixed bridge.


Looks like they won't ship to the USA, or at least not where I am.


----------



## ElRay (May 12, 2020)

foreright said:


> These: https://m.aliexpress.com/item/40000...er_id=53b2248f97da46b9969fb22cffbba821&is_c=Y
> 
> That’s probably as affordable as it gets - I’m half thinking of getting one of those dodgy “overlord of music” bridges and hacking it into a fixed bridge though (and covering the tacky text!) - I wonder if they’d work better as a fixed bridge.



Set of 3 = $29.80
3 each = 3x$9.80 = 29.40
Why buy them in groups of three?


----------



## bostjan (May 12, 2020)

ElRay said:


> Set of 3 = $29.80
> 3 each = 3x$9.80 = 29.40
> Why buy them in groups of three?



Less packaging maybe? 

Chewing gum sells the same way from time to time. For example 5 sticks for $0.35 or 17 sticks in the Val-U-Pak for $1.50. You could have purchased 4 5 packs for $1.40 and have 3 more sticks for ten cents less...

But anyway. Are these even available for anyone else in the US? Is it just me?


----------



## ElRay (May 13, 2020)

bostjan said:


> ... But anyway. Are these even available for anyone else in the US? Is it just me?


I don't see them as available either. Trump Trade War Retaliation?


----------



## lewis (May 13, 2020)

yeah the stores list the counteries they post to.

Im only seeing :


Russia
Brazil
Arab
Portugal
Spain
France
Germany
Italy
Korea
Japan
Thailand
Turkey
Holland
Vietnam


----------



## bostjan (May 13, 2020)

lewis said:


> yeah the stores list the counteries they post to.
> 
> Im only seeing :
> 
> ...



"Arab?" What form of government does that country have?


----------



## lewis (May 13, 2020)

bostjan said:


> "Arab?" What form of government does that country have?


no idea haha

I thought the same


----------



## lewis (May 13, 2020)

i cant work out if that is just to translate the page or if that is the list of countries they post too haha

Who knows with Aliexpress.
Im still waiting on 2 orders from there


----------



## foreright (May 21, 2020)

As an aside the below arrived yesterday - it’s really solid feeling and built by a guy in Ireland - basically a straight swap for the S / T-Trem.


----------



## Omzig (May 22, 2020)

foreright said:


> As an aside the below arrived yesterday - it’s really solid feeling and built by a guy in Ireland - basically a straight swap for the S / T-Trem.



Very interesting looks very well made,does this guy have a site/FB page so i can see if he does the trem version?

Cheers


----------



## foreright (May 22, 2020)

See here: https://www.adverts.ie/guitar-accessories/fixed-bridge-replacement-for-steinberger-or-similar-headless-guitars/13032484 - don't think he has a trem version though...


----------



## ElRay (May 28, 2020)

foreright said:


> As an aside the below arrived yesterday - it’s really solid feeling and built by a guy in Ireland - basically a straight swap for the S / T-Trem.
> 
> View attachment 80939
> View attachment 80940
> View attachment 80941


They're kind of like the J-Custom bridges (w/o rollers) at "Headless USA" (and eBay, Reverb, etc.): JCUSTOM FX FIXED BRIDGE

Given the exchange rate, if you want the roller saddles with a fixed-bridge, the ones from Ireland might be cheaper.

If you're wanting a vibrato bridge, Headless USA has XS and R models.


----------



## foreright (May 28, 2020)

We are both in the UK - the J-Custom fixed bridge is actually slightly cheaper (by about £10 or so...) but given duty / VAT etc. it works out more expensive. That plus the madness that's going on at the moment with shipping from the USA to UK likely to take a long time makes the Ireland one a better bet for us  As you say, they have the XS trem (the R is out of stock...) but  at the price of that as much as I'd like one!

I just need some time now to actually start building with it!


----------



## Omzig (May 28, 2020)

foreright said:


> See here: https://www.adverts.ie/guitar-accessories/fixed-bridge-replacement-for-steinberger-or-similar-headless-guitars/13032484 - don't think he has a trem version though...



Cool thx for the heads up,i did infact manage to track this guy down just after i asked you by searching for headless guitar bridge steinberger ireland,which gave me a link to the adverts.ie page you posted 

His reply to do you do a trem version was NO, this i can totally understand so many more steps and parts,i was infact asking for a mate who has an older steinberger that's had it's mount/pivot plate fail who's been looking for a replacement for it for a while.

I have one of the hipshot/kiesel trems sitting in a box (just started to work up the plan/milling of a vader'ish build for it) which is a really nice unit and cost me about £225 a few years back.

Get on with that build and dont forget to post a log for us.


----------



## ElRay (Nov 4, 2020)

For completeness, Maan Guitars sells their headless hardware independently of their guitars. You can get them in 6, 7, & 8 String models.


----------



## penguin_316 (Nov 8, 2020)

One thing is for sure, they can't be worse than the single string ABM bridges. Ive never played such a sharp jagged bridge(s) in my life. I ended up having to wetsand all the corners of every string block just to not have a bleeding hand from light palm muting. Solid materials, terrible ergonomics. Don't go AMB...end rant.


----------



## KR250 (Nov 8, 2020)

Anyone use these? http://www.technologyformusicians.com/hsbridge.php?lingua=2# 

Not sure where to buy them yet, but look nearly identical to a headless 8 GOC I worked on recently. Was pretty impressed with the design.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 8, 2020)

KR250 said:


> Anyone use these? http://www.technologyformusicians.com/hsbridge.php?lingua=2#
> 
> Not sure where to buy them yet, but look nearly identical to a headless 8 GOC I worked on recently. Was pretty impressed with the design.


I have an 8 string set, had to email them and buy direct. Very smooth and well built, moreso than the tengdas and aliexpress or strandberg bridges I have. Comparable quality to say Hipshot's headless system.


----------



## foreright (Nov 9, 2020)

KR250 said:


> Anyone use these? http://www.technologyformusicians.com/hsbridge.php?lingua=2#
> 
> Not sure where to buy them yet, but look nearly identical to a headless 8 GOC I worked on recently. Was pretty impressed with the design.



Yep I used those on my two Strandberg clones - as above they are very nice quality and no complaints from me. I have the originals with Teflon washers - I believe the latest ones use mini bearings instead. Not the cheapest but great customer support too. I think the stuff GOC uses is pretty much a straight copy of the TFM tuners?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 9, 2020)

foreright said:


> Yep I used those on my two Strandberg clones - as above they are very nice quality and no complaints from me. I have the originals with Teflon washers - I believe the latest ones use mini bearings instead. Not the cheapest but great customer support too. I think the stuff GOC uses is pretty much a straight copy of the TFM tuners?


most of the chinese tuners are straight copies of T4m ime. Tengda and the aliexpress ones I have definitely are


----------



## foreright (Nov 9, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> most of the chinese tuners are straight copies of T4m ime. Tengda and the aliexpress ones I have definitely are



Yep - the Tengda / aliexpress copies don't work out all that cheaper either from what I remember of last time I looked.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 9, 2020)

foreright said:


> Yep - the Tengda / aliexpress copies don't work out all that cheaper either from what I remember of last time I looked.


the tengdas are about half the price of the t4ms normally ime. The aliexpress clones are even cheaper (and they feel like it too).


----------



## diagrammatiks (Nov 9, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> most of the chinese tuners are straight copies of T4m ime. Tengda and the aliexpress ones I have definitely are



t4m has some choice things to say about tengda and aliexpress.
He won't even ship me parts. He's that mad. 

No way there isn't a price difference though.


----------



## KR250 (Nov 9, 2020)

Good info, I'll support T4M for my upcoming 10 string. Just got a reply back with pricing which is reasonable (purchase directly). 

"We have recently redesigned our saddles by substituting the teflon washers with micro ball bearings for an extraordinary smoothness and by rounding the upper part of the saddle for a more ergonomic shape."


----------



## diagrammatiks (Nov 13, 2020)

koloss is now selling their headless bridges for a whopping 90 dollars a set.


----------



## Omzig (Nov 26, 2020)

diagrammatiks said:


> koloss is now selling their headless bridges for a whopping 90 dollars a set.



Humm thx for the heads up, very very interesting there aviator II headless trem has a Schaller low pro kinda vibe












And for only $100 USD wtf crazy low price, i think i'll be asking them about shipping to the UK for my next headless project !


----------



## Omzig (Nov 28, 2020)

Humm so im trying to purchase one of these units in Matt Silver but i cant get the login server to send me a verification code to create and account to purchase it.... and the chat system just stays blank, i don't do face book or twat'er,does anyone got a direct email account for these guys or if any one on FB could ask them for a contact email that would be cool

Cheers
Gizmo


----------



## Omzig (Nov 29, 2020)

So i managed to find a contact email for these guys and it seems they are having some issues with the signup server, once it's sorted i'll place an order and update this thread once it arrives (give the time of year i would expect that to be early 2021! )


----------



## Omzig (Dec 2, 2020)

So Koloss fixed there varification code issues...then paypal decided to mess me about with a technical issue with login codes,cant get away from it...anyways sorted that with a call just (talking with the ppl @ paypal is like talking to a freaking robot, all clipped monotone souless dialog)

Ive now sucessfully placed an order for a Matt silver Aviator II trem, $100/£78 shipped via air! crazy low price, so either there quality and are offering a low price to get market penetration or it's made of cheese and will fall apart as soon as i take it out the box 

I have some older TFM single bridge units and the hip shot to compare it with so we shall see once it arrives, which might be months or days i can never tell with shipping from china, but i will update once it lands.


----------



## ElRay (Dec 2, 2020)

Omzig said:


> S... placed an order for a Matt silver Aviator II trem, $100/£78 shipped via air ...


Did they give you an estimated ETA?


----------



## Omzig (Dec 3, 2020)

ElRay said:


> Did they give you an estimated ETA?



Time dif states it was 2 am in china when i placed the order at 6pm UK, so nothing yet about dispatch/eta yet, most stuff i have had via air from china has arrived in the UK within 7-10 days (sometimes as little as 3 days to my door if customs do not hold/charge on items) but if i get an eta i'll update this thread.


----------



## ElRay (Dec 3, 2020)

Omzig said:


> ... if i get an eta i'll update this thread.


Thanks. I'm very close to pulling the trigger myself. If not, I'll get the angled Guyker ones.

On an aside, I'd love to get one of the Koloss X-7 bodies, but they won't sell them. They're selling the GT-4 as a kit, but I really don't need another 6-string.


----------



## Omzig (Dec 8, 2020)

ElRay said:


> Thanks. I'm very close to pulling the trigger myself. If not, I'll get the angled Guyker ones.
> 
> On an aside, I'd love to get one of the Koloss X-7 bodies, but they won't sell them. They're selling the GT-4 as a kit, but I really don't need another 6-string.



Yep i had hoped there kits would inc other options or even a build your own kit custom option, im still tempted to purchase one of the GT-4's as even with duty/taxes it's seems a great buy, 

So yep this bridge dispatched a few days ago but the shiiping/tracking is just showing as in transit so now we wait......


----------



## Omzig (Dec 11, 2020)

ElRay said:


> Thanks. I'm very close to pulling the trigger myself. If not, I'll get the angled Guyker ones.
> 
> On an aside, I'd love to get one of the Koloss X-7 bodies, but they won't sell them. They're selling the GT-4 as a kit, but I really don't need another 6-string.



Just a quick heads up that the bridge has arrived (just 8 days from China to UK via air,& it wasn't stopped or held) and if it was x3 the price id still have been inpressed by the build quality but @ £78/$100 im pretty much speechless !....

Pic's to come later on tonight, but if anyone has any questions about the unit they'ed like to ask please shout.


----------



## Omzig (Dec 11, 2020)

Ok (lots of) Pics.....
























































These are resized to 33% but if anyone wants the fullsize images to check out the quality just shout and i'll thorw up a zip of them.

Seems to be a standard sized Floyd block so i think i'll try and grab a steel block for this one, i quite like the spring claw block thingy it screw down into the spring cavitiy and them the claw locks to it will x2 bolts avoiding the issue with drilling screw holes at an angle.

Might be a bit to see how it feels as a unit but as you can see this isn't one of those cream cheese/monkey metal jobs and it is very well made,the knife edges are some of the cleanest/sharpest ive seen on a trem unit.

Right im off to try and design something to slap this in.


----------



## ElRay (Dec 11, 2020)

I just did the math on the fanned-fret versions. The 7-string is $72.00 and the 8-string is $103.00. That makes the 7-String version $10.28 EA and the 8-String $12.88 EA.

EDIT: I just checked, the 6-String version is an even $60 -> $10 each. So, if you're making two 8-String guitars, you're better off ordering three 6-string sets than two 8-string sets.


----------



## ElRay (Dec 11, 2020)

Omzig said:


> ... if anyone has any questions about the unit they'ed like to ask please shout.


How well do they seem they'll turn under load? Is there a bearing between the knob and the body, or just bushings/washers? Also, is there a hex socket, screw-head, etc. inside the knob, or just the knurling on the knob?


----------



## Omzig (Dec 11, 2020)

ElRay said:


> How well do they seem they'll turn under load? Is there a bearing between the knob and the body, or just bushings/washers? Also, is there a hex socket, screw-head, etc. inside the knob, or just the knurling on the knob?




Knobs are very smooth no griding or slackness i think they'll be fine underload,they have a bearing unit as well as a inner guide collar,i only have earlyer TFM single bridges with nylon washer to compare them against and these with the bearing units are a lot smoother (no suprise washer vs bearing)










string clasp/tunning thread is med id say 






And yes they have a rear hex/allen inside the knob







Strange about the per unit cost...i can only think that shipping weight bands are somehow coming into play ?

Hope that helps


----------



## FunkyPineapple (Dec 13, 2020)

That bridge looks killer! I’m designing a couple of headless builds and these are half the price of the Apollo Music bridges I was going to use for some of them (they’re the ones on Harley Benton Dullahans). It seems like you’re pretty satisfied with how solid they are, these would be a game changer!


----------



## diagrammatiks (Dec 13, 2020)

FunkyPineapple said:


> That bridge looks killer! I’m designing a couple of headless builds and these are half the price of the Apollo Music bridges I was going to use for some of them (they’re the ones on Harley Benton Dullahans). It seems like you’re pretty satisfied with how solid they are, these would be a game changer!




And they aren’t designed by anti vax, right wing nut job. Bonus!

unless that’s your thing. In which case. Negative.


----------



## FunkyPineapple (Dec 13, 2020)

diagrammatiks said:


> And they aren’t designed by anti vax, right wing nut job. Bonus!
> 
> unless that’s your thing. In which case. Negative.



Don’t want to get political but...who’s that?


----------



## Omzig (Dec 13, 2020)

FunkyPineapple said:


> That bridge looks killer! I’m designing a couple of headless builds and these are half the price of the Apollo Music bridges I was going to use for some of them (they’re the ones on Harley Benton Dullahans). It seems like you’re pretty satisfied with how solid they are, these would be a game changer!



I have got to say very satisfied with the unit and the service, comparing it to what is out there for this price it kicks the shit out of anything else in the £/$ - Quality wise, A-B'ing it to the hipshot id say its just was well made @ 1/3 the landed cost in the UK.
I checked in on the Apollo Music bridge's and $400 for a trem...humm doesn't look x4 the quality of this KOLOSS unit...

Pitty it didn't come with a head locking/piece and they don't offer one for sale (but then neither did my hipshot trem & i didn't i want to spend an extra $100 for one)


----------



## diagrammatiks (Dec 13, 2020)

FunkyPineapple said:


> Don’t want to get political but...who’s that?





FunkyPineapple said:


> Don’t want to get political but...who’s that?


http://www.apollomusicparts.com/our-team/

Any of the Social media accounts for the first person that team


----------



## FunkyPineapple (Dec 13, 2020)

Omzig said:


> I have got to say very satisfied with the unit and the service, comparing it to what is out there for this price it kicks the shit out of anything else in the £/$ - Quality wise, A-B'ing it to the hipshot id say its just was well made @ 1/3 the landed cost in the UK.
> I checked in on the Apollo Music bridge's and $400 for a trem...humm doesn't look x4 the quality of this KOLOSS unit...
> 
> Pitty it didn't come with a head locking/piece and they don't offer one for sale (but then neither did my hipshot trem & i didn't i want to spend an extra $100 for one)



You're really selling me on this bridge here ha! Even with, say, an FR locking nut or Mera Guitars locking headpieces it comes out way cheaper than basically every other trusted option. As well made as Hipshot is a pretty big statement.



diagrammatiks said:


> http://www.apollomusicparts.com/our-team/
> 
> Any of the Social media accounts for the first person that team



I see I see...well, I don't want to knock on anyone's work regardless of their political beliefs...as much as I disagree, it's not my place to judge. But, if the Koloss is so good, AND cheaper...heck, what can I say?


----------



## diagrammatiks (Dec 13, 2020)

FunkyPineapple said:


> You're really selling me on this bridge here ha! Even with, say, an FR locking nut or Mera Guitars locking headpieces it comes out way cheaper than basically every other trusted option. As well made as Hipshot is a pretty big statement.
> 
> 
> 
> I see I see...well, I don't want to knock on anyone's work regardless of their political beliefs...as much as I disagree, it's not my place to judge. But, if the Koloss is so good, AND cheaper...heck, what can I say?



If you're in the states just grab a set of guyker headpieces from amazon. All the headpiece has to do is hold the strings in place.


----------



## spudmunkey (Dec 13, 2020)

diagrammatiks said:


> http://www.apollomusicparts.com/our-team/






...wat?


----------



## FunkyPineapple (Dec 13, 2020)

diagrammatiks said:


> If you're in the states just grab a set of guyker headpieces from amazon. All the headpiece has to do is hold the strings in place.



I saw those around at some point and was interested, but can't seem to find them nowadays, even on Aliexpress. Will keep an eye out.



spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 87905
> 
> 
> ...wat?



That's what I thought too! _THAT_ Frank?


----------



## diagrammatiks (Dec 14, 2020)

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 87905
> 
> 
> ...wat?



no the other guy. his profile is first under that blurb.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Dec 14, 2020)

FunkyPineapple said:


> I saw those around at some point and was interested, but can't seem to find them nowadays, even on Aliexpress. Will keep an eye out.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I thought too! _THAT_ Frank?



ya I can't seem to find them either. unfortunately the other options are all a bit more expensive. your best bet might actually be the Apollo music piece.


the csl headpiece is 75 dollars.
https://sophiatremolos.com/collections/head-peaces/products/headpeace-micro-individual-string-locks


----------



## spudmunkey (Dec 14, 2020)

diagrammatiks said:


> no the other guy. his profile is first under that blurb.



Right...I was just going "wat" at the actual text...like...what is it actually saying? Is there a weird typo i just can wrap my head around? There's at least 4 typos in those 4 lines.


----------



## ElRay (Dec 14, 2020)

FunkyPineapple said:


> ... locking headpieces ...


I have one of these: 6/7/8 String Headless Electric Guitar Bridge Locking Nut Tremolo System H1



from eBay. They're currently less that $20.


----------



## Omzig (Dec 14, 2020)

Saw those headpieces on my ali rec list and a guy on another forum build section i sometime visit got one and recommened that you change the lock grubs as the first time he tighten his B string the head stripped out 

pitty they don't do them in non multiscale configs as it would save me a few hours milling another brass one for this Koloss unit.


----------



## ElRay (Dec 15, 2020)

@Omzig: (Hopefully) One last planing question before I pull the trigger: What do you thing the largest string you can use w/o any unwinding? Do you have any thicker strings or a drill bit you can use to "measure"?


----------



## Omzig (Dec 15, 2020)

ElRay said:


> @Omzig: (Hopefully) One last planing question before I pull the trigger: What do you thing the largest string you can use w/o any unwinding? Do you have any thicker strings or a drill bit you can use to "measure"?




Np ask away after all it's that what these forums are for 

I already checked this out the other day, any thing above gauge 0.50" or 1.27mm you would need to unwind or slightly mod the saddle @ 0.55 you will be touching the height saddle adjustment grubs either side of the groove.

Im not sure if the 7 & 8 string sets have wider spaced grubs/saddle grooves, might be worth firing them an email directly just to check incase the spec on just the 6 string units is different?

Hope that helps


----------



## diagrammatiks (Dec 15, 2020)

Omzig said:


> Saw those headpieces on my ali rec list and a guy on another forum build section i sometime visit got one and recommened that you change the lock grubs as the first time he tighten his B string the head stripped out
> 
> pitty they don't do them in non multiscale configs as it would save me a few hours milling another brass one for this Koloss unit.



the koloss is multiscale capable so you should definitely build a multiscale guitar.


----------



## ElRay (Dec 15, 2020)

diagrammatiks said:


> the koloss is multiscale capable so you should definitely build a multiscale guitar.


I think that's the difference between the #F and the #FF - the F's have a fixed baseplate and the FF's have individual bases.

One other point to note, according to the online support, the sets are available in more color combinations than shown/listed. When your order, note what color you want (e.g. all chrome or black body w/ chrome knobs).


----------



## penguin_316 (Dec 15, 2020)

The koloss website is still having issues? I’d like to check out a 7 string version and all the specs, but I’m getting an error code trying to go to their website.


----------



## ElRay (Dec 15, 2020)

penguin_316 said:


> The koloss website is still having issues? I’d like to check out a 7 string version and all the specs, but I’m getting an error code trying to go to their website.


As of 8:30 CST, I was able to pull-up the page for the bridges: https://www.kolossofficial.com/product/6/

And the kits: https://www.kolossofficial.com/product/13.html

As an aside, if anybody likes their X-7 enough they'd want a kit, or just a body, please chat w/ support.


----------



## penguin_316 (Dec 29, 2020)

Forgot about this thread. Thanks for the link, but they don’t have a 7 string trem listed? Yet, they have the 8 and 6 string versions...


----------



## ElRay (Dec 29, 2020)

penguin_316 said:


> Forgot about this thread. Thanks for the link, but they don’t have a 7 string trem listed? Yet, they have the 8 and 6 string versions...


Last time I was on the site, I did not see a 7-string Them version. Open up a chat session. They answered my questions regarding available colors/finishes. They may be a bit slow to initially respond due to the timezone difference, but they do get back to you and reply fairly quickly once they connect.


----------



## Crewyth (Jan 29, 2021)

@lewis how are those Guyker bridges holding? Have you had any issues?

No matter how hard I've searched those seem to be the only available bridges that wouldn't need routing or crazy amount of shimming when trying to go with mounting directly on the top. Just starting to question my headless conversion idea for a regular guitar.


----------



## lewis (Jan 29, 2021)

Crewyth said:


> @lewis how are those Guyker bridges holding? Have you had any issues?
> 
> No matter how hard I've searched those seem to be the only available bridges that wouldn't need routing or crazy amount of shimming when trying to go with mounting directly on the top. Just starting to question my headless conversion idea for a regular guitar.



Tbh mate I cant really update you. Not long after I installed them, the locking headpiece on the neck broke so ive not played on it since because I havent gotten around to getting a new locking headpiece haha

I will tell you this though, if you do get them, make sure the first thing you do is unscrew the tuners completely, and coat the threads in white grease before screwing them back on.
They feel quite stiff to hold/turn/tune without doing this.


----------



## Omzig (Jan 29, 2021)

Crewyth said:


> @lewis how are those Guyker bridges holding? Have you had any issues?
> 
> No matter how hard I've searched those seem to be the only available bridges that wouldn't need routing or crazy amount of shimming when trying to go with mounting directly on the top. Just starting to question my headless conversion idea for a regular guitar.




These might interest you then, direct mount no plate and rear strung and come with single locking head pieces as well.






I got ping'ed about these by the sound of music store the other day, ive purchased from them before and they have always delivered ontime and items have been as pictured/discribed

Don't for get your conversion build log


----------



## Pollaxe Music Instruments (Jan 31, 2021)

Hello there, we do use nova bridges. It’s really good in terms quality. Sometimes the actual bridges can have some issues with an exact measurements. For instance, we have compared the bridges from new and old batch and there were different. However price = quality. We are more than satisfied. Highly recommending!


----------



## Crewyth (Feb 5, 2021)

lewis said:


> Tbh mate I cant really update you. Not long after I installed them, the locking headpiece on the neck broke so ive not played on it since because I havent gotten around to getting a new locking headpiece haha
> 
> I will tell you this though, if you do get them, make sure the first thing you do is unscrew the tuners completely, and coat the threads in white grease before screwing them back on.
> They feel quite stiff to hold/turn/tune without doing this.



Yeah it takes a while sometimes to get things fixed, I know the feeling. But thanks for the info though!



Omzig said:


> These might interest you then, direct mount no plate and rear strung and come with single locking head pieces as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those might be an option and I'd prefer the black finish. Only thing that worries me is there enough clearance to actually use those if they are just mounted on a flat surface. I don't really know how stiff that kind of tuners can be especially if you can't get a good grip on them.

Does anyone know if these hex key compatible tuners are common or is this just a Strandberg speciality? Bit frustrating that most of headless hardware makers don't give you detailed pictures and specs on their sites.


----------



## lewis (Feb 5, 2021)

Crewyth said:


> Yeah it takes a while sometimes to get things fixed, I know the feeling. But thanks for the info though!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ordinarily no. Those ones and their plates are designed to be sitting flush inside the body and to be routed out. You would get away with it if you had a thick neck, but if its a nice slim neck and it doesnt stand particularly tall above the guitar body, then these will be fine.

Otherwise you are going to get super high action even on the lowest setting.


----------



## Crewyth (Feb 5, 2021)

lewis said:


> Ordinarily no. Those ones and their plates are designed to be sitting flush inside the body and to be routed out. You would get away with it if you had a thick neck, but if its a nice slim neck and it doesnt stand particularly tall above the guitar body, then these will be fine.
> 
> Otherwise you are going to get super high action even on the lowest setting.



Oh ok that's good to know! Also what I actually meant and failed to express was that if there is enough space for fingers to turn those tuners if they are close to the top of the guitar? Routing or modifying the body under the tuners is really not an option with the guitar, skills and tools I have now so I might have to skip this project for the moment. Unless I go with those chrome ones with slightly angled tuners.


----------



## lewis (Feb 5, 2021)

Crewyth said:


> Oh ok that's good to know! Also what I actually meant and failed to express was that if there is enough space for fingers to turn those tuners if they are close to the top of the guitar? Routing or modifying the body under the tuners is really not an option with the guitar, skills and tools I have now so I might have to skip this project for the moment. Unless I go with *those chrome ones* with slightly angled tuners.



Those exact same tuners are available in black too should chrome not match the guitars colorscheme


----------



## KR250 (Jun 26, 2021)

Received my T4M hardware a little while ago. Wasn't cheap and took about 6 weeks, but communication was good and the quality is superb. Got 5 bass modules and 10 guitar modules with the lowest 2 customized to fit larger strings. They have the mini ball bearings included.


----------



## Omzig (Dec 15, 2021)

Bit of thred necro..... 

So after milling my own Custom head block for the Sith lord i found i pref the solidness of the single unit over the smaller individual piece's...but it was a PITA to mill and tap...

Had these units pop up on my recommened buy list at aliexpress...£14/$20 inc shipping and i need a unit to match up with my Koloss Trem for my next build so i thought what the hell

It arrived this morning and yep it's a great little unit, very well made & tapped ,id have been happy with it a x2 the price, also avalible in 7 & 8 units.

Guyker Store


----------



## ElRay (Dec 17, 2021)

Omzig said:


> Bit of thred necro.....


This is a good necro. Better than scattering info across half-a-dozen threads.


----------



## dmlinger (Jul 27, 2022)

Bumping this thread up. What's the consensus on the hardtail headless options out there? I love the simplicity of the Hipshot headless set, but I refuse to part with $300-400 for a bridge and head piece. 

Saw some nice looking ones from China on eBay and they seem to be good quality. Any thoughts or experience with these?









All brass Headless guitar bridge 6 strings Guitar Parts | eBay


Material: all Brass. Including all installation accessories as shown in picture.



www.ebay.com












Brass 6 String Headless Guitar Bridge in Chrome | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Brass 6 String Headless Guitar Bridge in Chrome at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Omzig (Jul 28, 2022)

dmlinger said:


> Bumping this thread up. What's the consensus on the hardtail headless options out there? I love the simplicity of the Hipshot headless set, but I refuse to part with $300-400 for a bridge and head piece.
> 
> Saw some nice looking ones from China on eBay and they seem to be good quality. Any thoughts or experience with these?
> 
> ...



I haven't used either of these but the 2nd HS ripoff is Much cheaper direct from Aliexpress via Waaah Music Store if your a new user you also get a small discount, Ive brought stuff from WAAAAHHHHH before it was all good qualitiy and they pack well and dispatch very quickly

Reviews for the unit seem Positive, one guy pointing out that the saddles needed a bit of inner edge cleanup, that's the thing i like about buying on Ali over ebay, the user reviews are much better and they even give you the option of adding pic's of the items you have 
received which with some seller can be a lot different that the ones they picture!


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Jul 28, 2022)

I've got a set of these lying around that I built most of a guitar for and then made a horrible mistake and had to start over and then... didn't start over.









Chrome 6 String Fanned Fret Headless Guitar Brass Bridge Saddles Set | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Chrome 6 String Fanned Fret Headless Guitar Brass Bridge Saddles Set at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





The quality is pretty good. My biggest complaint is that the included screws to hold down the bridge bases are absolute garbage and will strip if you look at them wrong. Theoretically one could get replacements that would be stronger and longer, but I never finished that project.

The actual bridges themselves are pretty good. No complaints there.

EDIT: now that I look at the picture, it looks like the design has changed a bit since I bought it. The base screws look longer and stronger, and the head pieces look more ergonomic. Nice.


----------



## dmlinger (Jul 28, 2022)

I'd like to go the single-unit route vs the style with individual saddles. It's a shame there aren't more commercially available offerings in the US from more companies that are well known.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Jul 28, 2022)

dmlinger said:


> I'd like to go the single-unit route vs the style with individual saddles. It's a shame there aren't more commercially available offerings in the US from more companies that are well known.


Totally get that. I played around with cnc millimg a mounting plate for the saddles to get essentially that, but aluminum was too soft to hold the threads. And I don't think I can mill steel.


----------



## Omzig (Aug 1, 2022)

Just to keep this stuff in one place i'll add these images and info for some of the Guyker Single Headless Bass unit i just got.





Units seem well made, but do not seem to have much throat on the rear tuners, maybe only about 5mm pull so strings will need a bit of pre tightening in the headless block, no chance of adding a thrust bearing on these.

Units were not very well packaged, and were all laided together side by side in a thin mylar bag...as you can guess this resulted in the units clanging and rubbing together in the post, they were boxed but it was oversided so the bag and units just bounced around inside...so all the units have this type of finish damage....Not great but after opening a case will Ali CS i got a 33% refund..seller wasn' to happy about it but agreed to save funding the return costs.....





these are going on a Peavey Bromberg Headless 5 string ive planned out./ripped off  ..

I'll try and fix the other pic's id uploaded in this thread...Flickr kept sending me threats so i canned the account.....


----------

